# lasound : library not found.



## asp5 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to build an application (CLM). I'm getting an error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lasound. I'm using FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. Which package/ports should I install to get this library? If I understand correctly lasound is the ALSA library (?), do we have support for this library in FreeBSD (without the linux emulation). What is the alias of libasound2 library in FreeBSD.

Thanks.


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 16, 2012)

Try audio/alsa-lib


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2012)

asp5 said:
			
		

> If I understand correctly lasound is the ALSA library


It's _asound_. The l is part of the option (-l)


----------

